# Wet puck



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

What does a wet puck mean? Not too bothered cause the coffee tastes brilliant but it's always nice too know these things.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats something i have been Looking into recently. I'm fairly new to this, but from everything I have read and tried, if the coffee tastes good it does not mean anything.

But, if you are having problems AND the puck is wet it might be part of diagnosis jigsaw.

My classic often has if I dose lower than 16g. But if I leave the portafilter empty and run some water through it some water always gets left in the basket, so I don't think it's something that I could ever get rid off anyway. I believe some machines work differently and have a reverse pressure that pulls water out of the basket and group head when you stop pulling the shot. Maybe the resident experts could shed more light on this?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Basically, a wet puck suggests that he amount of water put into the puck, has not gone through the puck. usually, this is a combination of grind and tamp before other more serious issues are diagnosed. I have been having this problem myself recently, having switched machines, but if you plug away, checking the grind and tamp then you will get there. Probably make the grind a little coarser to start with keeping the tamp the same. I wasted nearly a kilo of coffee yesterday!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wet puck - dose sitting low in the basket, or, too low a dose.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

totallywired said:


> What does a wet puck mean? Not too bothered cause the coffee tastes brilliant but it's always nice too know these things.


Be thankful your coffee tastes great - if your extraction time is around 27secs, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Basically, a wet puck suggests that he amount of water put into the puck, has not gone through the puck. usually, this is a combination of grind and tamp before other more serious issues are diagnosed. I have been having this problem myself recently, having switched machines, but if you plug away, checking the grind and tamp then you will get there. Probably make the grind a little coarser to start with keeping the tamp the same. I wasted nearly a kilo of coffee yesterday!


Surely the way to measure how much water has gone through the puck is the what's in the glass/cup, anything else is irrelevant.

Are you saying you wasted 1KG of coffee just because you had a wet puck, or was there another reason?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just add 0.5g and coarsen the grind a fraction, repull the shot - if fixes the wet puck 'problem' and taste isnt impacted negatively then job done.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. Don't think I'm going to worry to much about it, might add 0.5g and see what happens. Thing is the shots are tasting the best they ever have so not going to stray to much from these settings. Cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wasted a kilo because it is much harder dialing ina lever machine than a pump driven. You absolutely have to get the grind/tamp correct as you only have spring pressure to extract


----------

